# Anti rejection letter?



## A+Carpenter (Apr 19, 2005)

:laughing: Can I send this as a letter to my customers that dont accept my bids?


----------



## Atricaudatus (Apr 11, 2005)

AdamMeider said:


> :laughing: Can I send this as a letter to my customers that dont accept my bids?


OK, you nearly strangled me on my coffee! THAT's hilarious!:laughing:


----------



## A+Carpenter (Apr 19, 2005)

You gave me a bright idea for a customer that used me for my design services.


----------



## ABLE1 (Apr 30, 2005)

mdshunk said:


> What startles me about the interview process is how some guys don't know when to be quiet. I mean, you're supposed to "sell yourself", and talk about positive things. Some guys feel the overwhelming need to tell you everything; good, bad, or otherwise. I felt like a priest during confession, and I'm not even Catholic. I should have had one or two of them saying a few hail Mary's when the interview was over.



*Many years ago when I worked for Corporate America I had a guy say to me during the interview when asking about previous employment, that when he was working at XYZ Trucking Co. and they were out on strike, that he was the only one that had the balls to climb over the fence, past the guard dogs and sliced the tires on the company's trucks.   

While holding my compousure I shortly after ended the interview as I normally did and asked if he had any further questions, he said no. I explained that he would either receive a letter stating the position was filled or a phone call to set up a final interview. I thanked him for his time and escorted him to the door. Once he left I wondered if he knew what car I was driving. 

BTW He got the letter. 

Les *


----------



## copusbuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

My father in law worked for a large appliance manufacturer and did a lot of hiring. 
His favorite approach was to start the interview with a little chit chat. He would then go silent and just stare at the applicant. After a few seconds he said the applicant would get so nervous they would just start spilling their guts trying to improve the situation. 
He claims it never failed him??


----------



## Tom R (Jun 1, 2004)

specwood said:


> Sounds like a nut job. I would send him a certified letter confirming that he is not hired and should not show up at any of your job sites.


All kiddin' aside, - - I agree with Spec here, - - the guy is a total nut-case, - - and is potentially dangerous. Might even have a lawyer in the wings. Certified letter is the way to go.


----------



## Floorwizard (Sep 24, 2003)

That's real good.
Plus points, but not a hiring reason.
Although if you were on the fence, I would investigate further.
It is because of these kinds of attitudes that people come up with great ideas.
Perhaps he could do some good.


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

My gut tells me that he sent the letter just for a way of making himself feel better. I'm sure that if he's getting rejected a lot lately, he's down in the dumps. Sending such a letter is a passive-aggressive way of telling me off for being the zillionth guy in a row to turn him down. This makes some people feel better. I know, because "passive-aggressive" fits me to a 'T'. I really didn't get the psycho vibe from him during the interview anyhow. I just thought he was a little too mouthy. There can only be one smart aleck at a time in any given company.


----------



## Peladu (Jan 8, 2006)

Anybody creative enough to come up with such a letter should be smart enough to not attempt to show on a site uninvited. 

This guy was just having fun with his off time…..one thing he did was burn his name into your memory.

You will see this guy in a few years on a job and say, “Hey, were you the guy who….”


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

Peladu said:


> Anybody creative enough to come up with such a letter should be smart enough to not attempt to show on a site uninvited.
> 
> This guy was just having fun with his off time…..one thing he did was burn his name into your memory.
> 
> You will see this guy in a few years on a job and say, “Hey, were you the guy who….”


Yeah, that was sort of my thinking. If I was hiring brick masons, flat workers, or red steel workers, then I might worry a little. People like plumbers, electricians, hvac guys, trimmers, etc. are among the more "cerebral".


----------



## Peladu (Jan 8, 2006)

I have $10 that if he does show up, you will pinch a loaf in your drawers.














:w00t: :w00t: :biggrin:


----------



## jproffer (Feb 19, 2005)

I'm betting that everyone he's ever interviewed with got the same letter you got. He's playing the odds that someone (like several have said before) will think "He's got the initiative and guts to actually send this, maybe we WILL give him a try" Out of 100 rejections, each getting this letter, he's bound to turn one or two the other way.

But I do agree...CYA...send a certified letter that says very clearly in it...several times...that he is, in fact, *NOT* hired, and if he chooses to consider himself hired that's his business, but if he shows up on a job he'll be escorted away by the police unless he's smart enough to leave before they arrive. And furthermore, if he does ANY work while claiming to be your employee, civil and possible criminal action will be taken to the fullest extent possible. 
End of letter.... "Oh, and incidentally, whether or not you consider yourself hired or not is your business, as I said, but you will not ever get, and should not ever expect to get any pay, of any kind."


----------



## PipeGuy (Oct 8, 2004)

jproffer said:


> ...CYA...send a certified letter that says very clearly in it...several times...that he is, in fact, *NOT* hired


There's nothing about that letter that obliges the recipient to take any action. I wouldn't spent 2 seconds or $.02 responding to the nimrod that sent it. If he showed up at a job I'd tell him to leave and if he as much as farted on the way out the door I'd have him arrested for trespassing.


----------



## CGofMP (Feb 17, 2005)

Guys, I really hate to rain on this one but.... This is a joke letter that has been going around for some time... Click here for one instance of it online

I think its funny as hell someone actually DID it.

Still in this day of stupidity when it comes to litigation I'd send him the certified refusal letter as the others have said.


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

CGofMP said:


> Guys, I really hate to rain on this one but.... This is a joke letter that has been going around for some time... Click here for one instance of it online
> 
> I think its funny as hell someone actually DID it.


Now the two or three trickels of respect I had given to the guy for creativity have just evaporated. Plagerize a follow up letter? That's really out there. I does, however, fit with my overall impression of the candidate. 

You're right though; it still is funny.


----------



## CGofMP (Feb 17, 2005)

I'd shed no tears over losing respect for the guy. From what you say about his interview he sounds like a first order problem looking for a place to root-in.


----------



## Bob Kovacs (May 4, 2005)

mdshunk said:


> Now the two or three trickels of respect I had given to the guy for creativity have just evaporated. Plagerize a follow up letter? That's really out there. I does, however, fit with my overall impression of the candidate.
> 
> You're right though; it still is funny.


So what's the story, MD- did your new employee show up for work this morning as he promised to????

Bob


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

Bob Kovacs said:


> So what's the story, MD- did your new employee show up for work this morning as he promised to????
> 
> Bob


No. In fact, it never dawned on me that today is the 30th. That means my driver's license expired a few days ago. Yikes.


----------

